
YC-Backed Newsblur Takes Feed Reading Back To Its Basics - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/30/yc-backed-newsblur-takes-feed-reading-back-to-its-basics/
======
ojiikun
Newsblur is going thru some interesting times. It started off as a one-man
side project and gave users an excellent alternative to Google Reader when
GOOG stripped it of many good features several months back. NB even has a
couple truly novel features around viewing the original (non-RSS) content
without managing multiple windows/tabs and around filtering feeds.

It's one worrying issue, though, is that the dev is constantly adding new
features and inexplicably removing old ones, all at a breakneck pace and
perhaps at the cost of good bug-hunting. It can be really frustrating to use
it one day and the next day come back to find a great feature axed and a bunch
of new clutter in the UI.

All that said, it is far and away the best RSS reader out there, and it's
fully open-source, so if I truly get fed up with the dev, hey, I can always
branch it and host it myself. :)

